

Why I Left My Programming Career and Haven’t Looked Back - victorhn
http://mavericktraveler.com/why-i-left-my-programming-career-and-havent-looked-back/

======
fsk
I'd switch to something else, if I could find something that paid close to the
same rate. Due to technology churn and age discrimination, I might be forced
to find something else soon anyway.

